# Looking for storage box plans



## B_Medeiros (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm about to go off to college and I was thinking of making a wheeled, lockable, storage box for under my dormroom bed. Does anyone have any existing plans for something of this nature or something that with a few modifications would be able to work?


----------

